# WPA in FreeBSD 8.0



## wonslung (Sep 23, 2009)

does wpa now work in 8.0

Last time i tried 8.0 wpa supplicant wouldn't work, it threw some weird errors....is there a different method required to set it up other than what is in the current handbook?

thanks


----------



## thuglife (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey there

wpa works fine under fbsd 8, maybe this is what you are missing. Have you cloned the wireless interface?


----------



## aragon (Sep 23, 2009)

Not sure what's in the handbook, but mine's working fine...


----------



## wonslung (Sep 23, 2009)

thanks so much, that is probably why it didn't work for me.


----------

